# 1st Annual Team Mack Attack Dogfish Tournament



## pwall1988 (Aug 16, 2013)

Team Mack Attack Fishing Club is throwing a Dogfish Tournament on Feb 27th. We are giving away over $1,000 dollars worth of gear from our sponsors including a Truth SM Reel, 7'6 Century rod, and much much more!!! Bring the wife and kids this will be a fun event for all!!!!


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## pwall1988 (Aug 16, 2013)

> Thanks for the heads up


No problem!


----------



## pern (Apr 15, 2009)

Woop! Paid for entire trip can't wait to catch fish and meet a few from here!


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

I am planning on being there too


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Is this a Pier fishing event only?


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

What were the results??


----------



## buckles (Jun 18, 2015)

This is from their FB page

https://youtu.be/raCwXpK9S6Q

180 entries - 48 dogfish caught .
1st place ..Tim Chavez . 9.8 lbs
2nd place .. Wayne Houseweart 9.6lbs
3rd place .. Johnny Deaver jr. 9.3lbs
4th place .. Mary Balderas 9.2 lbs


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Congrats to Tim for the win and Wayne for the second(even though I am pissed you resold the boat I sold you without telling me) and to William (Redbeard) Nichols for coming in 5th


----------

